# Filters for round filter in Barrista Express?



## Lorraine Devereux (May 27, 2019)

I bought a Sage Barista Express BES875UK in November and recently sent to Sage for replacement filters. They sent the wrong filters (which do fit the latest Barista Express I have seen in John Lewis) but not my machine. John Lewis has been on the case but with no success: still no filters have arrived. Anyone had the same problem? Has my model, bought only 6 months ago been superseded?


----------

